# Ipad mini 2 rétroéclairé noir



## Drock5 (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
voila j'ai un ipad mini et aléatoirement  mais en ce moment depuis un bout de temps, lorsque je le ferme avec la  smart cover ou le bouton power et que je le sort de sa veille l'écran  reste noir mais rétroéclairé.
J'ai restauré déjà plusieurs fois je suis passé de la 7.1.2 à la 8.1et à la 8.1.2 mais sans résultat positif.

Merci de vos lumières diverses et variées sur le sujet.


----------



## Mac2A (5 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

peux tu être un peu plus clair et donner plus de précisions.

D'après ce que tu décris c'est le LCD:

- soit il est tombé et il y a un mauvais contact au niveau de la nappe;
- soit ton LCD est en train de rendre l'âme.

Quand le rétro éclairage commence à ne plus fonctionner correctement c'est le LCD

As-tu démonté ou fait quelque chose de particulier?


----------

